# Clomid and Thrush



## floofymad (Dec 17, 2010)

Hi,
Does anyone else suffer from thrush a lot whilst on clomid?... I'm getting really sick now.

Had clomid 50mg Dec - March and seemed to get red and sore when I got AF each of these months. Finally I went to the walk in clinic and they told me to try canesten, which seemed to clear it up.
Since then, I've been back to the doctor who told me I did have thrush again and used a pessary. 
Now I'm on my 2nd month of 100mg clomid and had thrush the last week or so. Used a pessary 3 days ago in the hope that it would clear up before BMS time, but we've just tried and am still sore now! It seems a coincidence that I seem to be getting thrush very frequently ever since I started taking clomid. 

Thanks
Floof x


----------



## poppy 29 (Jan 26, 2011)

Hey floof when I first started on the clomid I noticed I was sore like I was getting thrush and because sometimes clomid dries up your cervical mucus I think that's maybe why ur getting thrush, u cud try taking evening primrose oil but only from ur period till ovulation not when ur ov and not after it may help, 
With regards to bms u cud try a gel like preseed u can get them from boots iv never used them but heard lots of people have becareful as some kill sperm
Hope it gets better

Xx


----------

